# Whats Your Sporting Teams.



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Just a bit of fun,dont know if its been done before.

My sporting teams are Rotherham United FC.

Yorkshire County Cricket Club.

CGS


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

norwich city fc, mclaren


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

And haven't I suffered this last 12 months


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

diddy said:


>


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

Belfast Glentoran


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

mrteatime said:


>


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Gaz,

Ben to a few grounds but never fancied Millwall.

Dont know why?

Remember in 80's when they came to millmoor all wearing masks/hats made out of the daily paper?

CGS


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

cgs said:


> Gaz,
> 
> Ben to a few grounds but never fancied Millwall.
> 
> ...


I have always found it to have a friendly family atmosphere. 

the new Den lacks the "character" of the Old Den IMO


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> cgs said:
> 
> 
> > Gaz,
> ...


Thats why i never bothered going away to millwall.

CGS


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

& my 9 year old insists I post this also


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Newcastle United. Was a season ticket holder until the season before relegation but thankfully had to give up to look after my lad at weekends as his mammie works!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

gaz64 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> >


oh dear......

not a fan of going over there......cold blow lane was a bin, and so is the new den....

you've got to be carefull about parking your car round there too......its not the people, its just that the sh!t from there horse and carts


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Manchester United since 1967, season tickets won't be getting renewed next year combination of cost and well won't bore you with rant but feel pretty fed-up about it. Also have a soft spot for Stockport County used to go quite a bit with Dom when he was younger


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Football - Leeds

Cricket - Surrey

Moto GP - Fiat Yamaha but only because of Rossi - Like to see Suzuki do well, but it doesn't happen often enough.

F1 - MacLaren


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Edinburgh Gunners RFC.

I am also a share holder of FC Telford United - my uncle was the chairman of TUFC (was Wellington Town back then), so it has been in the blood since the day I was born and was taken round the ground with, so I am told, him smoking a cigar whilst holding me. He must be turning in his grave now as I haven't been to see them for years, and not just because I now live up here.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Leicester City

Leicester Tigers

Lotus F1 (strange thing brand loyalty - I used to work for Williams so I should say them!)


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

cgs said:


> My sporting teams are Rotherham United FC.


How I laughed in extra time on Saturday, the look on your fans faces was worth a million quid. 

Apart from an interest in rugby, I don't like any sports apart from the beautiful game. I am completely football mental and love it as much today as I did as a nipper. I coach an under 12's team which is some substitute for not playing and watch any game live or on TV that I can. I have just about over the cheating frog and am now getting giddy with anticipation of the June festivities. :thumbsup:

I follow Bradford City mainly, but also get to Celtic several times a season. I have an unyeilding emotional pull to Ochilview where The warriors (Stenhousemuir) play and take a bike trip there at least twice a year. Other teams who I make the effort to see are Sporting Gijion (pic below) where I have a house and Rayo Vallecano (Madrid) who I fell for in the late 90's they have the best footie shirt ever.










Rayo Vallecano


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Mark F

Got to give it to you the better team won.

Good luck for rest of season.

Colin


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Parabola said:


> *
> *


*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Home town team we're having our best season ever.










Have to admit to being a longtime Rangers supporter.

English team The Arsenal just wonderful football under Wegner.

Baseball The Bluejays American Football Detroit Lions

The World cup Usa Algeria & Solvenia


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

lewjamben said:


> Parabola said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


SSSSSHHHHHEEEEEPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!

Or as they say on the terraces

'We hate Derby, We hate Derby, We hate Derby, We hate Derby, We hate Derby, We hate Derby... sheep, sheep, sheep shagger Bah!!!'

Even when we're not playing each other


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

grant1967 said:


> The World cup Usa Algeria & Solvenia


:dummyspit: :lol:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

lewjamben said:


> grant1967 said:
> 
> 
> > The World cup Usa Algeria & Solvenia
> ...


Spoken like a true Scot Grant.... I remember the boy Murray making a similar comment one year..... When I watch him now I pray he gets knocked out early. 

oh and you lot broke our goalposts heathens.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

football - liverpool with one eye on cardiff city.

basketball-chicago bulls

no other teams really ,i love all sports(apart from rugby)and whenever i got no one to support always back the underdog.


----------



## biggles (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Man City

Accrington Stanley


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve never seen the attraction of sport* & football especially is sooooooooooooooooooooooo boring :yawn:

But if I did support anyone it would have to be Accrington Stanley :lol:

* Actually that`s not strictly true, I remember thoroughly enjoying the Czech vs Russia Ice Hockey match at the `68 Winter Olympics not long after the Soviets had invaded Czechslovakia.

Talk about a grudge match








:lol:

I also seem to remember the USA vs Russia match in 1980 was rather fun too 

It used to amuse me that the Olympic idea seemed to be friendly competition between nations where Ice Hockey looked like barely disguised war :starwars: :rofl:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't follow any particular team these days and will watch pretty much any matches that are on the telly regardless of who's playing but I do keep my eye out for the scores of a few teams.

Kilmarnock

Rangers

Hartlepool

West Ham

The Ice hockey in the Czech Republic was awesome, when I lived there we went all over and followed HC Plzen

Always good for a bit of a punch up :lol:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Bit of a Bluenose










But to get used to the feeling of losing I'm still a big fan of the Redskins. Oh for Riggins, Butz and Jacoby Heres a pic of a real fan I'd like to meet.


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm a Notts County supporter


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Alas said:


> Bit of a Bluenose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Massive Rangers fan as well Alasdair!!

Used to be a season ticket holder but it just costs too much,with all the travelling from inverness!!

Also have a soft spot for Inverness Clachnacuddin who play in the Highland league!


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice journey south today.

Dagenham & Redbridge.

RONNIE MOORES RED AND WHITE ARMY.

CGS


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

football - Leeds or anyone but Man U

Cricket - Essex

Rugby U - Always watch out for Newcastle Falcons result (wife's a geordie)

F1 - McLaren

Rugby L - don't know why but always liked HKR, think it must be the name sounded cool!

Scottish Fitba always look out for the hoops (Billy Bremner connection when I was a kid)


----------

